# CHEAP DIY Rhinestone template material HACK!!!



## Tfunk

I bought some template material (thin foam type with sticky back) and love it, but its quite expensive. So I thought I would experiment and see if I could figure out a cheaper way to make a template..... 
I went to Dollar Tree dollar store and bought a package of 32 4x6 craft foam sheets, and a package of 10 8x12 craft foam sheets. Tried to cut them with my silhouette, No go.... its to spongy. Was quite disappointing... 
I was feeling up the expensive stuff (its pretty smooth and dense) and I had an idea!!! 
I put a piece of the 4x6 craft foam between 2 pieces of Reynolds Parchment Paper and pressed it with my heat press..... 
the first piece rolled up as soon as I pulled it out so no..... 
the second piece I tore a longer piece of parchment paper and folded in half like a book, and put the foam in there and tried again, pulled it out of the press and quickly set a book on it for a few seconds and WALLA!!! No curl!!! I am on to something!!! 
Took it to my cutter to see what's what.... no go, would not cut all the way thru..... 
Started over with a new piece of foam. pressed one side, then quickly pulled it out flipped it over and pressed the other side, pulled it out set a book on it for a few seconds, and went back to the cutter... after playing around with my settings, I GOT A GOOD CLEAN CUT!!!! YESSSSSSS!!!!! 
So this is what I came up with by experimenting...
Press 365 degrees for 15 seconds on both sides medium pressure. 
Silhouette settings cut on a mat, speed 1, thickness 21, blade 8 and did not have to double cut..
Out of the package the 8x12 sheets are a bit thinner, I pressed one of them same as above, but changed cut settings to speed 5, thickness 33, blade 6 no double cut. Which by the way is the Rhinestone Template Material setting.
Also wanted to note, the 4x6's shrank to about 3x4
and the 8x12's shrank to about 5x7. So my cheap hack is perfect for smaller designs. 
I cut a design, and used double sided tape on the corners and stuck it to a new cookie sheet that I also bought at Dollar Tree! The rhinestones went in like a dream, and lifted perfectly with my application tape!! 
For 2 bucks I get 32 3x4's and 10 5x7's WOOO HOOOO!!!
Hope this helps ya and saves ya some money!!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7

Yea yea Tammy! That's brilliant. I too think the "professional" rhinestone flock is expensive. I use clothing flock heat print material and press it to contact paper. Cut then stick to a backer board. 

I've also used manilla folders wrap in sign vinyl so the transfer tape doesn't stick and then cut. Works nice.
I'd rather spend money on the rhinestones than the templates. Makes it more reasonable to make "custom" jobs for clients and not charge them $20 set up for the templates I'll never use again.

I do however dice up the "custom" templates once I've used them to piece together others.

Off to the dollar store to give this a try!
Thanks!


----------



## Tfunk

Most welcome Georgia Girl!! Hope this works as good for you as it did for me!!


----------



## Tfunk

Just did the math..... based on what I bought....
Expensive stuff 6 feet x 10 inches $10.68 (+shipping)
3x5 .12
5x7 .35

Cheap hack 1.00 for 32 4x6's and 1.00 for 10 8x12's
Size after shrinking in press.....
3x5 .03 saved 9 cents
5x7 .10 saved 25 cents

Every penny saved adds to a buck in my pocket!!!


----------



## lizziemaxine

Tfunk said:


> Just did the math..... based on what I bought....
> Expensive stuff 6 feet x 10 inches $10.68 (+shipping)
> 3x5 .12
> 5x7 .35
> 
> Cheap hack 1.00 for 32 4x6's and 1.00 for 10 8x12's
> Size after shrinking in press.....
> 3x5 .03 saved 9 cents
> 5x7 .10 saved 25 cents
> 
> Every penny saved adds to a buck in my pocket!!!


Are you figuring in your time? The steps you listed to make the "cheap" stuff sound like they take a lot more time than pulling out the flock and cutting it. I figure my time is worth at least $60 per hour, so I don't think your method would really be a savings for me.


----------



## bishop1951

Tammy, congratulations on coming up with this unique method. Sounds like a winner. However, because I'm a "GUY," I NEED VISUAL instructions. LOL... Perhaps you could put together a quick little video and post it to show visual guys like me your exact method. I have been very interested in starting Rhinestone designs but haven't started doing that yet. For the most part, I just do heat transfers with transfer paper and vinyl. Thanks again for sharing. Blessings....


----------



## Tfunk

LizzieMaxine, Nope did not figure my time, and it took me all of about 45 seconds to do it once I figured out the temp and time it took. I experimented with about 20 pieces before I got what I was happy with! 

I actually got the press to make t-shirts for our business. My cameo has software that will convert files and fonts to rhinestone and I really really really wanted to put rhinestones on SOMETHING!!! I did buy some template material, but I find myself not wanting to use it up playing around.... I might NEED it for something I really really really want to make and I will have to buy more! There is no where locally to get it, so I would have to order it online and wait for the UPS man, and waiting on the UPS man is like waiting for Santa!  

I could see where the time and effort to DIY a 3x4 piece of template material would not be a savings if your time is money and cranking them out is making your living, Mine is more hobby, I don't feel so bad cutting up 3 cents worth of stuff I can pick up in town just playing around. And hey if you are ever in a pinch, and the UPS man is late this might come in handy!!


----------



## Tfunk

Bishop, If I had a way to make a video and get it onto my computer I would!! Its was pretty simple just tear off a long piece of parchment paper, fold it in half and stick the foam in all the way to the fold press one side, flip it over and press the other side. I laid a book on it when I pulled it out of the press for like 10 seconds just to keep it from rolling up and curling while it cooled.... I tried it with 2 pieces of paper like a sandwich but it was harder to get it out of the press with out curling up...


----------



## jimcr

GeorgiaGirl7 said:


> Yea yea Tammy! That's brilliant. I too think the "professional" rhinestone flock is expensive. I use clothing flock heat print material and press it to contact paper. Cut then stick to a backer board.
> 
> I've also used manilla folders wrap in sign vinyl so the transfer tape doesn't stick and then cut. Works nice.
> I'd rather spend money on the rhinestones than the templates. Makes it more reasonable to make "custom" jobs for clients and not charge them $20 set up for the templates I'll never use again.
> 
> I do however dice up the "custom" templates once I've used them to piece together others.
> 
> Off to the dollar store to give this a try!
> Thanks!


If you using regular flock , the type that you cut and weed then apply to what ever your putting it on , you can cut your template in reverse ,pull the carrier sheet off ,and I use card board but you could use anything stiff enough. Lightly press it to the cardboard at 250 just for a few seconds , if it curls press it the other way. it curls because you drive out all the moisture . Its important to use light pressure so you don't crush the cardboard.









Graphtec had a mask out a few year ago it was cheep and then along came rhinestones and the price shot up 100%. 
Us cutter has come out with a new sandblast mask , 19.99 plus shipping hope it works because the other options are much more expensive .


----------



## Tfunk

That looks pretty easy! Where did ya get the flocked stuff?


----------



## jimcr

I got that from imprintables Warehouse quite a few years ago as a request to try it out. They have some but in limited supplies. Its called Spectra fashion flock , There are others too ,such as sizer strip flock and specialty materials has, deco flock I think. its cheaper than sticky flock . If you have a multi design it may not work out well unlees you make some kind of registration marks to follow. But for one color designs it works great. You can even mix stones of different sizes just do the biggest first as they won't fall into the small holes.


----------



## bishop1951

Tfunk said:


> Bishop, If I had a way to make a video and get it onto my computer I would!! Its was pretty simple just tear off a long piece of parchment paper, fold it in half and stick the foam in all the way to the fold press one side, flip it over and press the other side. I laid a book on it when I pulled it out of the press for like 10 seconds just to keep it from rolling up and curling while it cooled.... I tried it with 2 pieces of paper like a sandwich but it was harder to get it out of the press with out curling up...


Thanks again! I will certainly try to give that a shot and let you know how it came out when I do. 

Blessings...


----------



## hi-nrg-joe

Of course making your own "anything" can be cheaper than just buying it, but as mentioned above, it depends on your time, material laying around, etc. I can make my own burger, but sometimes, it's just easier and faster to go buy one. I think making your material is great when you have material left over, or you just need to make something for a 1 time job. If you factor the price of a template you'll use over and over, the cost isn't too bad.

It is still nice to see people come up with creative ways to make template material. Put that idea into production, then we can all save by buying a cheaper alternative.


----------

